# Can someone help me with my diet



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi there I'm starting weight training on Monday and I've been trying to put together a good diet plan that should help me gain weight and muscle size, I've lost abit of weight lately so I want to bulk up as much as I can do I've been doing a lot of research on what foods are best to gain weight, I've always struggled to gain weight in the past and nothing has ever worked for me so this is my diet plan ive been working on and would appreciate any feedback and help adjusting it where needed.

meal 1 = granola, milk and a banana

meal 2 = cheese sandwich, peanut butter sandwich and a banana, both using wholewheat bread

meal 3 = tuna, sweetcorn and mayonnaise jacket potato with salad

meal 4 = protein shake

meal 5 = lean chicken breast, brown pasta and mixed vegetables

meal 6 = lean minced beef, brown rice and mixed vegetables

meal 7 = protein shake

ive tried to do as much research as I could and also trying to stick with a budget, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Weights are important mate. How are you going to track calories etc withouy knowing the uncooked weight?


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi sorry I do have a rough calculation on the calories I tried to work it all out myself looking at the packets ect.. But this is what I come up with.

1 cup of granola, I glass of milk and a banana, 665 kcal

The sandwiches and banana 693kcal

Tuna jacket 450 kcal

Protein shake 805 kcal

100g minced beef, 1cup of brown rice and 1 cup of veg 582 kcal

1 chicken breast, 1 cup of brown pasta and 1 cup of veg 463 kcal

Protein shake 805 kcal

Should all total to 4463 calories each day give or take


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What's protein carbs and fat?


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi I haven't worked out exactly what amounts of protein, carbs and fats yet but I worked it roughly to be 50% carbs 35% protein and 15% fats, I will sit down later on and try and work out the exact figures so I may tweak the amounts to make sure it's right


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm 86kg and aim for 220g protein and just fill the rest up any way I wish


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm only 65kg and I reckon in that plan there's probably around 120-140g of protein I've gotta work out the exact figure but that's my rough amount so would you say more protein or would that be enough?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahh the never ending protein debate. Tbh I dunno mate. I just stick to what I'd class as a good amount and fill the rest with any foods.

At 65kg you may find you gain some fat at 4400 cals but better than not gaining ay.

Get yourself an app called myfitnesspal, this should help massively with tracking foods till its second nature to you.


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok mate cheers I've just downloaded the app so will give it a go and I don't mind putting abit of fat on so that's not a worry


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaznina1987 said:


> Ok mate cheers I've just downloaded the app so will give it a go and I don't mind putting abit of fat on so that's not a worry


Just keep track of your weight and if need be reduce calories a little


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Gaznina1987 said:


> Should all total to* 4463 calories* each day give or take





Gaznina1987 said:


> Hi I haven't worked out exactly what amounts of protein, carbs and fats yet but I worked it roughly to be *50% carbs 35% protein and 15% fats,* I will sit down later on and try and work out the exact figures so I may tweak the amounts to make sure it's right


if cals are right, and your cals are around the percentrages you said, then breakdown is

carbs - 558g

protein - 390g

fats - 74g

quite far of your own estimate.


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok I've defo calculated wrong then lol I'll try and work it all out and post what I come up with


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Just be careful, some helmets have added food with incorrect nutrition information


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Gaznina1987 said:


> Hi there I'm starting weight training on Monday and I've been trying to put together a good diet plan that should help me gain weight and muscle size, I've lost abit of weight lately so I want to bulk up as much as I can do I've been doing a lot of research on what foods are best to gain weight, I've always struggled to gain weight in the past and nothing has ever worked for me so this is my diet plan ive been working on and would appreciate any feedback and help adjusting it where needed.
> 
> meal 1 = granola, milk and a banana
> 
> ...


Apologies, but is this a joke?

Choices of foods are bad, amounts not listed.

If you wanna lose weight fast, eating brokoli and chicken all day every day.

Horror, but it works.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

jackedjackass said:


> Apologies, but is this a joke?
> 
> Choices of foods are bad, amounts not listed.
> 
> ...


Lol

I wasn't too sure, "lean chicken breast" and sandwiches.

Tbh I posted something similar when first signing up!


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

No it's not a joke but that's why I'm on here because I'm asking for help and advice, I don't understand how you think 4400 calories a day for someone who weighs 65kg will loose weight, obviously you can tell I'm new to this and this was the 1st diet plan I made so like I said that's why I'm here asking for advice from people who know more about it.

Why are sandwiches bad tho?


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Lol
> 
> I wasn't too sure, "lean chicken breast" and sandwiches.
> 
> Tbh I posted something similar when first signing up!


I seen now, she wants to gain weight.

That diet should work for that.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaznina1987 said:


> No it's not a joke but that's why I'm on here because I'm asking for help and advice, I don't understand how you think 4400 calories a day for someone who weighs 65kg will loose weight, obviously you can tell I'm new to this and this was the 1st diet plan I made so like I said that's why I'm here asking for advice from people who know more about it.
> 
> Why are sandwiches bad tho?


It's far better than a lot of diet ideas people post don't worry about it. The actual food eaten is less important than total calories really.


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> I seen now, she wants to gain weight.
> 
> That diet should work for that.


I'm not a chick lol and yes trying to gain weight


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> The actual food eaten is less important than total calories really.


Chicken+rice

vs

Beer+canola oil

Same amount of calories.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

jackedjackass said:


> Chicken+rice
> 
> vs
> 
> ...


Beer and canola oil are now foods are they?

I said less important..... Clearly aimed at the people making comments about his food choices. As long as he hits his protein requirements he can fill the rest within reason with whatever FOOD he chooses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how is a protein drink 805 calories?

if you are struggling to gain muscle then you should really know what your eating and by this i mean at the very least your calories but not guessing, its not hard to add number up.

weigh your food and calculate the calories, once you have these then look at finding out the amount of Carbs you are eating and what percentage of these Carbs are sugar, then look at the amount of Protein and again the source you get the protein, then finally look at your fat amount and again to make sure you are getting enough good fats look at the sources your getting that from...

some people can just eat and gain, from your posts i do not believe you are one of these people, so you must know what your eating so you can make the appropriate changes to ensure progress.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> how is a protein drink 805 calories?
> 
> if you are struggling to gain muscle then you should really know what your eating and by this i mean at the very least your calories but not guessing, its not hard to add number up.
> 
> ...


With 100g oats in mine's 843 calories


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FelonE said:


> With 100g oats in mine's 843 calories


but you would describe that as a Protein shake with Oats, this guy just says Protein Shake, hence my question.

on a side note what Protein shake do you uses as even with 100g of Oats thats a lot of calories for a Pro shake, with Oats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> but you would describe that as a Protein shake with Oats, this guy just says Protein Shake, hence my question.
> 
> on a side note what Protein shake do you uses as even with 100g of Oats thats a lot of calories for a Pro shake, with Oats


Matrix Nutrition Whey,that's with 500ml of blue top milk


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Beer and canola oil are now foods are they?
> 
> I said less important..... Clearly aimed at the people making comments about his food choices. As long as he hits his protein requirements he can fill the rest within reason with whatever FOOD he chooses.


OK.

Chicken+rice

vs

Candy only+butter, or, to keep it simple, chocolate all day.

I agree on one thing, have the protein met and fill the rest up with whatever, pizza, icecream you name it, eat it.

Not healthy, not optimal, but if the goal is gaining weight, it will happen.

I see people saying they can't gain weight, everybody can, unless they have worms or some other disease.

Just eat calorie dense stuff and overfill.

Stomach is stretchable 5 times its original volume.

Question remains, whats the purpose, is it useful to gain weight quick when you want to build muscle?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> but you would describe that as a Protein shake with Oats, this guy just says Protein Shake, hence my question.
> 
> on a side note what Protein shake do you uses as even with 100g of Oats thats a lot of calories for a Pro shake, with Oats


100g oats

2 scoops "my protein" whey

400ml full milk

Works out to 800+


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> how is a protein drink 805 calories?
> 
> if you are struggling to gain muscle then you should really know what your eating and by this i mean at the very least your calories but not guessing, its not hard to add number up.
> 
> ...


The protein shake I'm using is USN anabolic matrix mass gainer and it recommends 6 scoops a day which totals 1610 calories with full fat milk so I've split that into 2 shakes each day with 3 scoops in each 1 so that's where I got 805 calories from mate, and yes soon as I get home tonite I'm going to sit and calculate the exact amounts of carbs, protein and fats and adjust where needed and I'll post it all in the morning, I know I should have done that all proply 1st but I just fort I would post up my rough plan to see what input I got back on it like if there was anything in particular I had on there that I should avoid or something I'm missing ect...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Matrix Nutrition Whey,that's with 500ml of blue top milk


ah gotcha........



jackedjackass said:


> OK.
> 
> Chicken+rice
> 
> ...


why on earth would you want to fill the rest up with junk food? gaining weight is easy gaining muscle is not and you won't gain muscle just by having your Pro amounts met.....

there are plenty of big guys in all gyms that are just fat and have very little base muscle because they have made the mistake of just eating crap, then when they want to strip down to show the muscle they realise they have very little, or there progress is hindered by their bad digestion system and insulin sensitivity which are both in the toilet from eating crap in the name of getting big....

this is not to say that you should not eat freely at some point in the week but your base in my opinion should be good whole food........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gaznina1987 said:


> The protein shake I'm using is USN anabolic matrix mass gainer and it recommends 6 scoops a day which totals 1610 calories with full fat milk so I've split that into 2 shakes each day with 3 scoops in each 1 so that's where I got 805 calories from mate, and yes soon as I get home tonite I'm going to sit and calculate the exact amounts of carbs, protein and fats and adjust where needed and I'll post it all in the morning, I know I should have done that all proply 1st but I just fort I would post up my rough plan to see what input I got back on it like if there was anything in particular I had on there that I should avoid or something I'm missing ect...


Ah so that is the confusion, it is not a Protein drink but a Mass gainer......

don't be to hard on yourself we are here to help, you can be certain everyone on this thread including me asked the same questions about a not so great diet at one point.....the key is to listen and learn then make changes for the better....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sneeky_dave said:


> 100g oats
> 
> 2 scoops "my protein" whey
> 
> ...


yes correct, but at the time of my post i did not know he had full fat milk, as oats and protein as described did not fit...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

jackedjackass said:


> OK.
> 
> Chicken+rice
> 
> ...


Are you missing the part where I'm defending his choice to eat 4400 cals of chicken, tuna and rice? Where did I say eat junk food or chocolate? You started calling him a woman etc over seemingly his clean food choices. OP's diet may not of been perfect but was pretty clean and high enough calories to gain at 65kg bw.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> ah gotcha........
> 
> why on earth would you want to fill the rest up with junk food? gaining weight is easy gaining muscle is not and you won't gain muscle just by having your Pro amounts met.....
> 
> ...


Did you read my post through?

I said gaining weight just to weigh more is not good in bodybuilding.

Said gaining muscle and gaining weight is not always the same.

We basically said the same thing.

If the people believe in bulking, good luck to them, lol.

The fill up on everything after your protein, i said it's not optimal by any means, is bulking advice straight from Ruehls mouth.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you missing the part where I'm defending his choice to eat 4400 cals of chicken, tuna and rice? Where did I say eat junk food or chocolate? You started calling him a woman etc over seemingly his clean food choices. OP's diet may not of been perfect but was pretty clean and high enough calories to gain at 65kg bw.


Hey when i read 65kg weight and read his female sounding username, i thought it's a woman.

Sorry for that.

He should do the following anyway:

Establish how many calories he needs to maintain bodyfat level.

Then slowly add few 100 calries to that a day and see how it goes and adapt from there.

No "set-in-stone"diet.

4400 calories will make him fat and nothing else, as long he is not having a physically heavy job.

Btw, my posts weren't directed at you, halfway through i started agreeing with you.

Calories are more important than macros sometimes, but the body is not always using the same fuel sources.

If you are loaded with glycogen, you cn not simply eat any macro you want.

Or rather, should not.

:beer:


----------



## Gaznina1987 (Nov 29, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Hey when i read 65kg weight and read his female sounding username, i thought it's a woman.
> 
> Sorry for that.
> 
> ...


Yeh fair enough my username isn't the best lol just a random nickname I had as a kid, and yes I did mention in my 1st post that I had lost a lot of weight recently.

I don't mind putting abit of fat on because obviously I'm underweight at the moment but I do want to try and build up some good muscle mass.

I'll be doing weight training 3x a week to start with working 2 muscle groups on each day but I also do various classes in mma which is a lot of cardio each week so I have to make sure I don't loose any muscle so I have to keep the calories high.

How do you establish how many calories you need a day to maintain your body fat?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaznina1987 said:


> Yeh fair enough my username isn't the best lol just a random nickname I had as a kid, and yes I did mention in my 1st post that I had lost a lot of weight recently.
> 
> I don't mind putting abit of fat on because obviously I'm underweight at the moment but I do want to try and build up some good muscle mass.
> 
> ...


There's various online calculators but essentially it's a case of see what works for you etc.


----------

